# G18



## JerryK (Nov 17, 2017)

I used this G18 program to cut a special nut.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 18, 2017)

Another trailer hitch ball?


----------



## JerryK (Nov 18, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Another trailer hitch ball?


It’s actually a Cascabel/Nut


----------



## JerryK (Nov 18, 2017)

I used a tool bit I normally use on brass, but only had one piece to do


----------

